# Predator And Prey Share A Residence



## Damaged Goods (Jan 9, 2021)

This was one for the record books. Circa 2019. Was it updated? If not, it should be.

Hyena and Warthog Families Share a Home - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 9, 2021)

What's not to love about that!

The cubs are so adorable!


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2021)

I know exactly why they get along.
The Hyenas are Orthodox & won't eat pork.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> I know exactly why they get along.
> The Hyenas are Orthodox & won't eat pork.



Well, in that case, inferring from U-Tube videos, there must be a helluva lot of atheist hyenas.

I wonder what would happen if a warthog would accidentally wander into the hyena chamber of their shared residence.


----------

